
Show HN: WeCheck. Create free and simple collaborative checklists - bringli
https://wecheck.app
======
huhtenberg
So the admin link is just a public link with "&mode=edit" added? That ain't
going to last long against the abuse :)

Just double the size of the ID and use the first half as a public ID. If you
get a full ID, you know it's an admin.

------
st0le
legal page is 404. fyi.

